# Oil Pan Heater question



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I think someone may have done it at some point, but it's probably been a couple years since they posted about it.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Our cars need all the parts. I tried to do it when I got the car, but it was cost prohibitive. With my discount not much over cost it was still going to cost me about $250, and not all the parts were easy to get. It is pretty much impossible unless the car is ordered with it.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

The block heater on the diesel is more like an oil pan warmer. It is bonded to the bottom or back face of the oil pan. So half of it is exposed to air.
During my first winter with the diesel, I plugged it in whenever the temp was below freezing. The next winter I didn't bother at all. Even when the temps were between -20° and -30° C for the month of February, I didn't notice any problem starting the car. Or any difference from the year before either.


----------

